# UVC Lampe wo einbauen?



## docmatze (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mir Gedacht das es vielleicht nicht nur für mich sondern auch für andere Interessant sein dürfte die Frage zu klären an welcher Stelle man eine UV Lampe einsetzen sollte.
Daher erstelle ich dazu mal einen neuen Thread.

Da ich mich für eine UV Lampe entschieden habe zur Algenbekämpfung, steht nun die Frage an wo einbauen in der Technik?
Meine Gedanken dazu sind folgende :
Baue ich die Lampe in die Verrohrung ein die vor dem Vorfilter sitzt?
Dann werde ich wohl oder übel alle Kleinstlebewesen die es bis dahin geschafft haben abtöten.
Kaulquappen,__ Molche u.s.w was ich nicht schön finden würde.
Bisher fange ich die immer wiede raus und setze sie wieder zurück in den Teich.

Was ist also in dem Fall wenn die Lampe nach dem letztem Filter eingebaut wird, also dort wo das Wasser wieder in den Teich läuft?
Macht das Sinn?

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir eure Gedanken zu dem Thema mitteilen?

Grüße
Matze


----------



## kois-fuer-kenner (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe wo einbauen?*

Hallo,
ich denke schon das es möglich ist die Lampe in einen Rücklauf einzubauen.
Dann kommen die abgestorbenen  und verklumpten Algen in den Teich und werden von dort
in die Filteranlage gebracht, wo die Möglichkeit der Abschöpfung (Trommelfilter oder Bandfilter) oder Zersetzung durch Bakterien statt findet.
Ich wünsche allen noch einen sonnigen Sonntag

Markus

http://s195600015.e-shop.info/shop/...trahler-'Sonderaktion''.html?shop_param=cid=&


----------



## docmatze (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe wo einbauen?*

Hallo,

danke schonmal für deine Gedanken zu dem Thema.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## scholzi (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe wo einbauen?*

Hallo ihr Zwei
@Markus
bitte copyright beachten
@Matze
Da werden wir mal Vor und Nachteile zusammen fassen!

Vorteile UV hinter Biostufe:
-keine Schmutzpartikel die sinnlos UV-Strahlung schlucken!
-Quarzglas bleibt sauberer 
-Bakterien die in den Filter wollen, werden nicht gleich gegrillt!

Nachteile:
- verklumpte Algen werden erst beim nächsten Durchgang weggefiltert(das dauert eh mehrere Durchgänge)

Eine Nachschaltung sollte effektiver sein!


----------



## docmatze (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe wo einbauen?*

Hallo Robert,

also ist die IDee das ganze nach dem Biofilter einzubauen ja doch keine schlechte.
Auch dir ein Dankeschön!

Grüße
Matze


----------



## docmatze (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe wo einbauen?*

Die Lampe ist nun Senkrecht in einem Edelstahlrohr mit 133mm verbaut.
Ich bin ja gespannt wann das Wasser wieder klar ist:beten 

Grüße
Matze


----------



## docmatze (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe wo einbauen?*

Hallo,

entweder seh ich seit ebend besser oder die Lampe zeigt schon Wirkung 
Ohne Witz, das Wasser klärt sich wirklich schon auf denn ich habe nun bestimmt schon 20 cm mehr sicht in die Tiefe.

Die Lampe läuft nun erst seit gut 5 Stunden, kann das so schnell gehen?Ich habe damit ja keinerlei Erfahrungen, aber das wundert mich ja jetzt doch schon sehr.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Joerg (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe wo einbauen?*

Matze,
ich empfehle auch sie hinter den Biofilter zu machen.

Deine ist noch ganz neu und relativ stark. Eine Woche und die meisten sind weg.
In dieser Zeit solltest du täglich den Filter reinigen. Ansonsten zersetzen sie sich wieder zu Nährstoffen.


----------



## Elfriede (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe wo einbauen?*

Hallo Matze,

ich war auch sehr erstaunt wie schnell sich die Sicht bessert, Du kannst Deinen Augen ruhig vertrauen.

Ich habe die abgestorbenen Algen allerdings im Teich belassen um Nährstoffe zu gewinnen, die meine Pflanzen dringend benötigen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## docmatze (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe wo einbauen?*

Hallo,

na dann bin ich ja beruhigt 
Heute früh war mein Fischturm schon klar und auch komplett durchsichtig.
Wenn das ganze jetzt so rasant voranschreitet gehe ich davon aus das er in spätestens 2 Tagen dann soweit ist das ich die Lampe ausschalten kann.

Somit war das ein wirklich lohnenswerter kauf und ich bin Positiv überrascht von der Leistung einer UVC Tauchlampe.
Ob das ganze nun damit zusammenhängt das sie in einem Edelstahlrohr verbaut ist, das würde ich natürlich gern Wissen wollen.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Elfriede (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe wo einbauen?*

Hallo Matze,

das Edelstahlrohr kann die Leistung vielleicht (Reflexion) verbessern, aber zwingend notwendig ist es sicher nicht, wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung weiß. Ich habe meine Tauch UVC einfach in das Verlängerungsrohr meiner Rohrpumpe gehängt, da ich keinen Filter habe. Der Erfolg stellte sich ebenfalls so schnell ein wie bei Dir. 

Ein Edelstahlrohr hat allerdings den Vorteil, dass der Kunststoff von Filteranlagen und Regentonnen nicht durch die Strahlung geschädigt werden kann. In meinem Thread - Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros- hat man mir zu einem Schutzrohr aus Edelstahl geraten, da ich die Tauch UVC ursprünglich in einer Regentonne einsetzen wollte.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Zacky (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe wo einbauen?*

....Hi Matze...


... das hört sich doch gut. Lass uns doch mal Bilder's sehen... (wir sind ja nicht neugierig, aber )

auch wenn sich der Erfolg recht schnell einstellt, würde ich die UVC noch ein bis zwei Wochen dran lassen, damit du dann die verklumpten Algen auch tatsächlich aus dem Teich holst.


----------



## docmatze (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe wo einbauen?*

Puuuh ist das ne Hitze heute 

Das das Edelstahlrohr gut Reflektiert spielt mit Sicherheit eine große Rolle.
Ich würde es aber trotzdem gern Wissen was währe wenn kein Edelstahlrohr drum währe.
Aber es funktioniert, und das sogar sehr gut und das ist das was zählt.

Dein Teich auf Paros finde ich richtig schön  Habe mir auch alle Bilder in dem Thread angesehen, was sich auch lohnt!

@Zacky, na klar habe da ein Bild von vorher, ist aber schon älter und das Wasser sah gestern noch genau so aus und dann eins von heute morgen.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Sandra1976 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe wo einbauen?*

Hallo, 
wir haben unsere UV Lampe vor dem Filter nach Herstellerangaben eingebaut. 
Der Erfolg stellte sich auch schon nach 1-2 Tagen deutlich ein. Wir hatten nach einer 
Woche glasklares Wasser und 2 Meter Sichttiefe auf den Grund. Den Filter mit Vorfilter reinige ich auch heute noch etwa alle 3-4 Wochen. Mehr nicht. Ich wollte die UVC nicht mehr missen, den Fischen macht zwar die grüne Brühe nichts aus aber uns 
Da wir viel füttern (Kois) glaub ich auch nicht wirklich ob die Pflanzen die ganze Fischk....e
schaffen würden auch wenn unser Teich ein Pflanzendschungel ist. 
Viel Spaß noch
Sandra


----------



## maglite (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe wo einbauen?*

moin.

ich bin grade dabei meinen filter um zu bauen.
es handelt sich um ein gepumptes system.
kann man die uvc lampe in den abgang bauen, oder ist die gefahr des überlaufens zu groß?
da ich ja die ausgänge meiner filtertonnen mit 110´er verrohrung bauen möchte, wird das dann ja durch die uvc auf die hälfte reduziert?!

mfg


----------



## docmatze (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe wo einbauen?*

@maglite, wenn du eine Amalganlampe nimmst dann hat die keine 50 mm Durchmesser.
Ansonsten nimmst du 2 Rohre.Schau dir auch mal die Links an die Joerg gepostet hat, sich das mal durchzulesen ist schon sehr Interessant.

@Sandra, mir hat es ehrlich gesagt auch nicht unbedingt etwas ausgemacht, aber da nun 4 Kois im Teich sind und dazu noch die anderen Fische dann möchte man sie halt dann doch sehen können 

Grüße
Matze


----------



## docmatze (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe wo einbauen?*

Kleiner Zwischenstand zu dem Thema.
Seit gestern sieht es so aus als wenn die Säuberung stagniert, es tut sich nun nur noch sehr wenig.
Die Sichttiefe liegt aber bei 1 Meter, was ja schon nicht schlecht ist.

Somit war mein Gedanke den Teich innerhalb von 2 Tagen und Nächten klar zu bekommen nicht richtig, aber wir haben ja Zeit.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Nori (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe wo einbauen?*

@ maglite:
Bei 7000 Litern ist ne Amalgamlampe schon etwas übers Ziel hinausgeschossen - schon mal geschaut was da ein Ersatz-Brenner kostet?.
Bei einem gepumpten System reicht locker ne 30 Watt TL Röhre - die gibts auch in Edelstahlgehäusen.
Den Klärer kannst einfach in der Zuleitung zum Filter einbauen - macht gar nichts aus - am besten wäre halt, wenn du auch einen Vorfilter verwendest (da ist das Geld sinnvoller angelegt, als bei einer Amalgam-Lampe!).
Ansonsten gibts auch Edelstahlklärer, die du an 110-er Rohre anschließen kannst. Da ist im Auslieferzustand
zwar ne 55 Watt TL-Röhre verbaut, die du aber 1:1 gegen eine mit 30 Watt tauschen kannst (sind komplett identisch und baugleich!) - so ein Klärer kostet dann 200,- € und die Ersatzröhre kostet 15-20 €!

Gruß Nori


----------



## docmatze (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe wo einbauen?*

Hallo,

der Teich ist nun in der Zwischenzeit klar!
Das ganze hat 8 Tage gedauert, und die Sichttiefe ist jetzt bis zum Grund, sprich Tiefste Stelle 2,20.
Die Lampe ist auch schon wieder ausgeschaltet.

Mein Fazit, der Kauf hat sich gelohnt und ich würde es wieder machen.
Einen NAchteil hat es natürlich, der Vorfilter ist jeden Tag zu säubern durch den Schnodder der sich ansammelt.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## maglite (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe wo einbauen?*

moin.

danke für die tip´s.
ich hatte bei meinem aktuellen filter eine 30watt verbaut, in den zulauf meines spaltsiebes.

da ich mir aber letztes jahr zweimal das quarzglas durch eingezogene steinchen zerschossen habe und somit auch das netzteil aufgeraucht ist, wollt ich das bei der umbaumaßnahme umgehn.

aktuell habe ich ne 11watt am skimmer hängen, aber die rühre ist nicht mehr die beste 

mal schaun, dass ich eine kostengünstige uvc bekomm, denn ich habe noch zwei 30watt röhren rumligen!

mfg


----------



## Nori (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe wo einbauen?*

So was hab ich auch noch nie gehört - ist ja krass.
Ist das ein TMC? - da würdest du alle Ersatzteile auch einzeln bekommen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Mark2111 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe wo einbauen?*

Hallo Teichler

Hab mir auch ein paar Gedanken gemacht mit dem Einbau der UVC. Ich die Tauch UVC momentan in der Bürstenabteilung liegen.

Wenn ich mir aber sicher sein will dass wirklich das gesamte Wasser dran vorbei fließt wäre es nicht möglich sie im rücklauf zum Teich einzubauen?
Oder ist die Wassermenge zu viel bzw. wird zu wenig lange bestrahlt?

Hier mal eine Zeichnung. Was hat den meisten Nutzen von den beiden oder habt ihr eine andere idee.

LG MArk


----------

